# Best Leave in Spray



## mbradfordc (Mar 21, 2008)

What leave in spray do you recommend to use while brushing inbetween bathing? Ive been using the silk sprits right after a bath, but havent been using anything when i brush her.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I use Coat Handler conditioner diluted with water (15:1). It works great! 

I also will use Plush Puppy Shine and Comb to make Jax feel silkier. But that's only if we're going somewhere "special".


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I've been loving John Paul Pet's Instant Detangling Spray. It gets out the mats, doesn't leave a build up, and smells
really nice. I also really like how it makes their hair feel and look after I use it. I use it on mine every day when I comb and brush them.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> I've been loving John Paul Pet's Instant Detangling Spray. It gets out the mats, doesn't leave a build up, and smells
> really nice. I also really like how it makes their hair feel and look after I use it. I use it on mine every day when I comb and brush them.[/B]


I was and still do use the Chris Christensen, but recently purchased the John Paul. I am loving it.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I use Crown Royal Grooming Spray diluted with distilled water. I've used this over a year and love it.

Cathy


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love Chris Christensen's Ice on Ice. I've never tried John Paul, though. Sounds like I should.  

Where do you ladies buy it?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> I love Chris Christensen's Ice on Ice. I've never tried John Paul, though. Sounds like I should.
> 
> Where do you ladies buy it?[/B]



Marj, you may remember that although I don't work at it I have my cosmetology license. I got mine at a professionals only supply store. I really like it.....I think it may detangle a little better than the CC and it has a nice fragrance, very clean smelling. 

****I think the John Paul may be a little heavier liquid than the CC. Seems to be a little less watery.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I've been using HappyTailsSpa Sparkle and Shine Shimmer Mist. It smells yummy and has a hint of sparkle!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> I've been using HappyTailsSpa Sparkle and Shine Shimmer Mist. It smells yummy and has a hint of sparkle![/B]


*Pwease don't tell my mommy dat it sparkles. I will be wooking wike a neon sign I will sparkle so much. Mommy wikes sparkles. ~Sassy*


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Dove has sparkles too but I worry it might get in the eyes.
I've gone back to tried and true Coat Handler, although I
dilute about 30 parts water to 1 part CH for brushing. I use
it 15 to 1 when conditioning after shampooing.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=564136
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh My, Sassy is showing attitude, and I like it! She is awesome at letting you do whatever you want to get a good pic.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=564136
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh guess what Sassy - I had a pedicure today and the colour of the nail polish was "Sassy" - I thought of you immediately


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=564136
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's true Sassy! My mom says she can see it when I'm in the sunshine! The other times it makes me smell nice and get very soft! --Perri


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Zippy says that I will be ordering John Paul tomorrow...lol. Is this the Paul Mitchell collection for dogs?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes, it's part of the Paul Mitchell line, called John Paul Pet. Petco sells some of the products, but not all.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm interested in trying the John Paul Pet's Instant Detangling Spray. Anyone know where I can get some?


----------

